# Promo: 8Dio Progressive Metal (with members of Red Seas Fire and Monuments)



## Guitarholic (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey fellas,

Just some quick promo for my little project. A few months ago British Academy Award Winner Troels Folmann and I set up a guitar riff library project. I decided to bring on two of my close friends for this, UK guitarists Pete Graves (Red Seas Fire) and John Browne (Monuments). And now that the release is coming up next month I wanted to share the first demos with you:

Mimesis's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Mimesis | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
8dio.com

Find and like us on facebook (Project Mimesis)! 

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 27, 2011)

I can dig it

Although I dont fully get what the project is exactly... Band? Solo project with feat. guests? just riffs?


----------



## JamesM (Sep 27, 2011)

^It's a sample library of bitchin riffs at various tempos and stuff. For like, completely computer generated music. 

It's creepy and I don't like it, but props for doing it I guess.


----------



## bhakan (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't like the idea of sampled riffs, but the riffs all kick ass, and I'd rather people sample riffs that were intended for sampling than actual songs (like the rap song with an opeth riff in the middle)


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## clems6belio (Feb 16, 2012)

I had fun tabbing this haha.
Gp5 tab to this cools riffs PeteyG & Jan Hoeglund.gp5


----------

